# Southeastern Utah wall hanger



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Here is a buck I shot on opening day of the Utah Blackpowder season. He is 31" wide and scores in the 180's


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck of a buck man. I got mine on the muzzy down there in the southern unit. He was nice but he wasnt that big. Was he up in the high stuff? Mine was in the quaky pine transition...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Yea he was at over 10,000 feet. Way up above timberline...I have been chasing this same group for a few years now and just happened to be in the right place this year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice was that on the skyline???? He's a bruiser.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Id say the la sals..


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

No he wasnt quite at skyline but pretty close. He was feeding around the top edge of a big bowl just below skyline in the La Sals with 3 other nice bucks.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice deer! I am getting excited to start hunting someday


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There you are man. How did I miss your ugly mug?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I am sure it was my great camo man....I was hiding 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing! Your pic looks familiar; are you from Monticello?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

No just a ;little farther north....Moab. I am from Spanish Fork now but I grew up in SE UT


----------

